# upgraded



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

been awol from the interwebs for quite some time so, HI everybody!

combined my 14g and 29g biocubes into a 75g reef/30g sump. all of the corals that were growing together in a big lump all look so small now! my 14g is now my qt.



right now, i have my 2 snowflake clowns, 1 royal gramma, 1 orange spotted goby, 1 longnosed hawkfish. been cruising around liveaquaria, trying to figure out what i want next now that i have all of this room!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Now thats an UPGRADE! Any other specs on the system ? It looks like T-5 Quads for lighting above?Going to be a mixed reef?


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

well, everybody told me go big or go home. a 75g is pretty much my max as far as having enough room goes. 

the lights are tek lights, 8 bulb, t-5 HO and they rock! i bought them, along with a nice skimmer, from a guy on another board parting out his stuff. got a really good deal on the package and the lights are almost brand new.




of all the critters in the little tanks, i was most excited to give my 12" brittle star a bigger home. so, what does he do...
hilarious to watch him unfold himself to emerge after lights out!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

With an 8 bulb tek light you will be able to accommodate most any coral with the PAR it puts out,replacing good bulbs can get spendy though so just change out a couple at a time.This also helps prevent mild light shock. Is the skimmer in the sump? Are you going to try any SPS with the new equipment?


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

top left side, you can see my little monti. friend brought it to me last fall, it started out as two dime-sized pieces and it's probably close to 4" across now (they grew together into one). i'd like to have more of that sort of thing, maybe some different colors. i love the way it grows in "shelves". not sure what else i'm gonna try so i'm open to suggestions!

yes, the skimmer is in the sump. i'll have to try to get a better pic of the sump. it's acrylic, i bought it off of ebay. really well put together, all the compartments are separate, etc. pump at one end, fuge in the center, skimmer at the other end. right now, i just have a few pieces of live rock in the fuge. gonna get some chaeto this weekend.

i'm not in a huge hurry to add fish although i did get my 14g cube set up for quarantine. so many pretty fish out there, it's hard to decide! i'm looking at a couple of different wrasses but that's as far as i have gotten. suggestions?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, loving the tank!
I really like the layout, it gives it a nice Shallow waters vibe :-D


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a few other types of montipora capricornus that work well with the red\orange. Grape,candy apple,and foliosa.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i'm heading to the LFS tomorrow with my birthday gift certificate. i'll see what they have. RoAd TrIp!!!


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

update...

fts




added another small longnose hawkfish. i knew this might be dicey but it's working out GREAT!! they are together much of the time and often perch on a rock, almost touching each other. hard to get a good pic because as soon as they see me coming, they dart to the front glass and beg for food.


all of my corals are doing amazing! there has been noticeable growth since being under these lights. my plate gets fed 2 or 3 times a week. here, he had just inhaled a chunk of squid. 


mccosker's wrasse, in qt. he may go into my dt today. i had ordered him and also a carpenter's wrasse from liveaquaria. the package got delivered to the WRONG ADDRESS, 7 miles down the road. i got it 6 hours later, after it sat out in the sun all day. the carpenter's didn't survive. i was NOT a happy camper about that!!!


giving this crocea time to attach to the rock so i can move him up a little higher.


always the comedian! think i'm gonna have to glue that frag to a bigger rock!


thanks for looking!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have totaly been wanting a mate for one of my hawkfish particularly my freckled.I know what you mean about a dicey gamble there as they can really fight if they are not a pair.That monti cap has great color and looks like it is plating nicely.I do like a good fungia too.


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

i had no idea if the new hawk was male or female but it was only about half the size of the one i already have. seeing the way they act toward each other, i'm guessing the new one is female. 

yeah, i love that monti. it started out as two small pieces and grew together. i'd like to get some green and purple to place close to it.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a few types of monti cap but have never really merged them,I use my large red one to hold other types though and that is almost the same.If you do get other colors remember that the red grows the fastest and should always be placed on the bottom to avoid overshadowing,unless you want to do some coral gardening.Maybe we could work out a trade? I bet there is some thing in your tank that I do not have,maybe you would be up for fragging?


----------



## Big Dogs Little Pigs (Nov 10, 2012)

the only thing i have ever fragged was some xenia and some anthelia. i have never mailed frags but i'd be up for a try some day!


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

In time you will end up fragging alot as it looks like your tank is growing. At some point I will start some more fragging threads to show how it can be done.Lots of corals and many ways to divy them up.


----------

